# Onkyo HT-S3500 vs Denon DHT-1312XP Vs Yamaha RX-V373



## michealjohn (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi all,

I am planning to buy home theatre and need your help in selecting between Onkyo HT-S3500 vs Denon DHT-1312XP Vs Yamaha RX-V373

My main usage will be for listening music 65% (from my PC/iPhone/FM/CD/TV)
Watching movies in Blu ray/ DVD - 10%
Watching movies/news/music in HD CHANNEL - 25%

Onkyo and Denon are more are less same price and Yamaha is bit costly but can go for it if it is better than onkyo and denon for my above usage.

I can't go for 2 setup for movies and music. Please help on the system which fulfill 60:40 ratio (music:movie)

Please help to provide your feedback..txs


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the HTS!
For the approximate $500 I would go with this Onkyo system instead from accessories4less


----------



## michealjohn (Jan 27, 2013)

hi,
I got the speaker details as below.


Yamaha RX-V373 AVR with NS-P20 Speakers - $659 SGD
Yamaha RX-V373 AVR with NS-P40 Speakers - $880 SGD


Today gone to store and had demo for both Onkyo Hts3500 and Yamaha RX-V373 AVR with NS-P40 Speakers. Both are looking good..anyway entry level and within my budget...but yamaha with NS-P40 speakers are bit costly...

For listening music (mostly) - 65% and movie (25%), if onkyo is good..I will go for it...if yamaha is better option with NS-P20 speakers, then I will go for it even if it exceeds my budget a bit....

Denon DHT-1312XP Model is not available in this store and didn't had a chance and this model is also within my budget...Anyway I am going to other store for the demo on Denon..

Both Denon DHT-1312XP and Yamaha RX-V373AVR - NS-P20/40 speakers are having active subwoofers....but onkyo has passive subwoofer...

Yamaha RX--V374 with NS-P20 speakers is bit costly ( exceeds budget $50...no issues )

Yamaha RX--V374 with NS-P40 speakers is bit costly ( exceeds budget $200)

Apart from it both Denon-1312XP and Onkyo HTS3500 are within my budget with same price...

Forget about Marantz which I got from other thread while googling...I am also not heard of this brand....

My main concern is I can't have 2 different setup for music and movies and my entry level system should support at least 60% for music and 35-40% for movies....


----------



## michealjohn (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally, decided to go with either Yamaha RX-V373 with Yamaha NS-P40 speaker package or Denon DHT 1312XP.

ONKYO 3500:
In audition, all the speakers are arranged properly and demo had a good sound. I have tried different type of music which i had brought in my USB drive and found the bass is not so active and the woofer itself vibrating a lot. Understand it is passive subwoofer. Also in low volume it is not that much warm / listening...

Denon:
It is also properly arranged in demo room and sounds good. Having active woofer and we can also change the speakers in future....but it has no USB and component...i have copied all my music in my USB, but not able to listen to different type of music and apart from that it is ok for my budget..

Yamaha RX-V373
Tried 3 different stores and all of them kept all the speakers in one place and not arranged like ONKYO and Denon and not able to get the clear picture ...meaning clear surround sound 

But it has active woofer which ONKYO doesn't have

USB and components input which Denon doesn't have

Yamaha packaged speakers are not solid and heavy as compared to ONKYO and Denon

I am newbie and going for AVR for the first time..and I am not sure of speaker selection...both ONKYO 3500 and Denon DHT 1312xp had solid and weight is good (compared to other two)...but speakers comes with Yamaha RX-V373 is very light weighted and not solid....Here comes the confusion now... In the store they are not allowing to mix and match the speakers for Yamaha and only 2 options are left.. Either to go with YAMAHA NS-P20 or NS-P40..
Is it something like heavy speakers will produce good sound compared to light weight speakers?

Please help to advice...


----------



## michealjohn (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally bought Yamaha HTR-3065 AVR with Yamaha NS-P20 home theatre speakers for $659.00 (SGD).
Initially I thought/some confusion over RX-V373 and HTR-3065 ANSI seems both are with same configuration...between pls let me if there are any difference between these AVR....
Any comments on price? 
Settings up the things and post my comments soon..
A very big thanks to all your inputs in selecting a better option which also within my budget....as well said in this forum many times...DO YOUR AUDITION MORE WHICH SATISIFIES YOU.....since i am going to use it for more music than movies and also many +ve than onkyo 3500 and Denon 1312...i have gone to yamaha.....thanks once again..

There is a plan to upgrade the speakers later....and will come back


----------

